# Weekend in the Marsh



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Spent Friday and Saturday fishing the marsh with the fly rod. Here are a few pictures. ****, there were some nice conditions this past weekend. Tides could have been lower, but oh well. I've got some video I'll put up later.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Red on the fly


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice job. 
Did see many fish this weekend in the marsh? The tides were predicted to be very weak so I decided to skip the coast this weekend and watch world cup games. Your pictures are making me regret that decision.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

There's plenty.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish & video - let me know if you ever need a fishing buddy!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Did you throw exclusively black flies or were they hitting other colors as well?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Same fly both days...black craft fur as the tail with some crystal flash and then a strip of cross-cut black rabbit zonker wrapped around the head. 

The water was very muddy...figured they'd be able to see this the best.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

I fished yesterday morning with no luck.. Casted into a herd of some absolute monster bull reds.. Had a take and I strip striked it right out of his mouth.. Made me sick. The take was epic though, i was throwing a small gurgler and he came up and crushed it.. Would have by far been my biggest red on the fly. Looks like you had a great weekend though, awesome pics, congrats!


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

I caught a sore shoulder the weekend before in Boliver. Nice!


----------

